# 1974 Collegiate Sport-Opaque Blue



## Siestabikes (Dec 15, 2021)

I picked this up at a flea market after walking by it a couple times. It had drop bars and no fenders. I remembered I had some chrome fenders and bars from a junk Breeze and the chain guard was calling my name. The new 597 tires seated well on first pump and the color really pops


----------



## Quakertownrich (Dec 16, 2021)

Nice find! Looks like a sweet boardwalk cruiser...Wildwood, NJ!


----------

